# Where Are You and Where do you Ride?



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

One of the things I dislike about some of the other forums, is that very few or the people on the boards typing ever seem to get out and ride, I was wondering where is everyone, and where do they ride. Obviously were all over the country, and world for that matter, but I would think we would be about set up group rides.

I live in north Texas, and pretty much ride DFW, we have Wood and Cement Parks, Trails, and good street.

Where is everyone else?


----------



## Anshwa (Oct 7, 2005)

Howell, NJ. I've been riding Allaire State Park on the weekends as it's just 12 mins. away from my house. I'm nowhere near a city so I just play around the development on my hardtail when I'm not on the trails practicing my bunnyhops, manuals, wheelies & try to do some trialsy stuff.


----------



## Quamen (May 20, 2006)

Birmingham,England. I ride at my local woods and somtimes hit the City center


Q


----------



## rumble (Nov 9, 2005)

<- Just SW of Austin, TX.

http://twinparkscountryclub.com/

Barton Creek Greenbelt, City Park, Muleshoe Bend, Reimer Ranch, Rocky Hill Ranch, Pedernales Falls, Walnut Creek.
http://www.austinbike.com/


----------



## mtbidwell (Apr 7, 2005)

*I O W A*

We have a couple decent parks but most are at least a half hour drive away so I built a quarter and mini in my garage. Other wise we are currently building some djs just outside of town. Street is probably the most fun- and that can be anywhere anytime.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

mtbidwell said:


> We have a couple decent parks but most are at least a half hour drive away so I built a quarter and mini in my garage. Other wise we are currently building some djs just outside of town. Street is probably the most fun- and that can be anywhere anytime.


I really like your garage.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

A few of us of talking about a trip to Austin to ride Ramp Ranch, and 9th street, I keep hearing great things about the scene there.

A few of the Local DH/FR guys go to twin Parks every now and again. What are the DJ like there?



rumble said:


> <- Just SW of Austin, TX.
> 
> http://twinparkscountryclub.com/
> 
> ...


----------



## rumble (Nov 9, 2005)

jherich said:


> A few of the Local DH/FR guys go to twin Parks every now and again. What are the DJ like there?


They got pretty big, so some new moderate and beginer lines are going in as well. Someone's digging out there just about every weekend.

This pic is a couple weeks old.


----------



## JayPee (Mar 5, 2004)

That's a great garage.

I'm in western Wisco and I ride street and a bit of dirt.


----------



## Garson413 (Nov 29, 2005)

I live in Northampton MA when I'm not at school in Burlington VT. There's a lot of good trails in the Western MA area, so when I'm home I ride trails alot, but I probably spend most of my time riding street in Amherst MA (3 colleges in the town, so there's a lot of good stuff) and I try to get out to Boston occasionally too for some late night street sessions. When I'm in Burlington, I ride the indoor park alot during the winter, and street when it's nice out.


----------



## zaefod (Apr 8, 2005)

Austiin - BCBG, City Park, Walnut Creek, various concrete


----------



## ServeEm (Jun 15, 2005)

*Sacramento CA*

Got some local jumps around the corner from my house, a wood ramp and dirt dub in the backyard. Folsom about 20mins away has some good jumps and are being built currently. Plus Pecan Park is aight and Auburn not too far, about 30mins but has super sick jumps.


----------



## atomrcrkhsbiker (Sep 23, 2005)

winter park/oviedo area of central florida, just outside downtown orlando.

I ride mostly at Santos, but its an hour and a half from my house so Im there on days off from school and about every other weekend:thumbsup:


----------



## 56Bulldogs (May 1, 2006)

jherich said:


> I live in north Texas, and pretty much ride DFW, we have Wood and Cement Parks, Trails, and good street.


I'm also in north texas, but I just ride in parking lots learning basics like manuals and bunnyhops because I'm new and don't have too much skill. Gotta start somewhere.


----------



## coma13 (Sep 3, 2005)

I live in illustrious Fallbrook, CA... I ride trails and street with BMX kids. I very, very, very, rarerly ride park.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

56Bulldogs said:


> I'm also in north texas, but I just ride in parking lots learning basics like manuals and bunnyhops because I'm new and don't have too much skill. Gotta start somewhere.


If you decide you want to ride with someone send me a PM or post in the forum it might get a group ride started, like I said earlier, there are Skate parks, and trails spread out all over the Metroplex, and almost everyone ride with likes street also, Skill level IS NOT an issue, just come out and ride.


----------



## Evil4bc (Apr 13, 2004)

ServeEm said:


> Got some local jumps around the corner from my house, a wood ramp and dirt dub in the backyard. Folsom about 20mins away has some good jumps and are being built currently. Plus Pecan Park is aight and Auburn not too far, about 30mins but has super sick jumps.


Haaaa hahahahah I live in Folsom !
If your talking about prison jumps they arnt the greatest but fun sometimes .

I go ride the Placerville skatepark most of the time , S.F. on weekends , Mystry bowl when it's not filled with muck .


----------



## inkdwheels (Apr 14, 2005)

I live in Pacifica,CA but I ride street in S.F. Every now and then I make it up to ramprats in Petaluma, but I suck up there. I hardly ever make it out to the dj's around here.

Hey Brad if you're coming to the city this weekend, let me know. I put the rigid fork on yesterday, so Im on a learning curve but Im still down to ride!


----------



## Evil4bc (Apr 13, 2004)

inkdwheels said:


> I live in Pacifica,CA but I ride street in S.F. Every now and then I make it up to ramprats in Petaluma, but I suck up there. I hardly ever make it out to the dj's around here.
> 
> Hey Brad if you're coming to the city this weekend, let me know. I put the rigid fork on yesterday, so Im on a learning curve but Im still down to ride!


HMMMMMMMmmmmmmmmmmm:idea: 
YEs with the weather getting better a city session sound like fun .... possibly Sunday ?
Since it's a 3 day weekend it might be a good day to head downtown less people who are really going to care what were doing ! 
I also found a really cool cement bank to downtown freeway piller , they quick-created the entire corner :eekster: :yikes: :cornut: that thing could end up being very fun :thumbsup:

PM me this weekend and well set up a spot to meet Sunday !


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

I'm way up near Portland OR. I usually ride the West Linn Skatepark, Meldrum bar and post canyon to name a few. but there is a lot of good street riding near Salem and Portland.

the skatepark that is probably 700 feet from my house ! but theres never that many skaters, I think this pic was from when it first opened.


----------



## intheways (Apr 19, 2004)

Wow...the skaters actually let you in? Here in Missoula, MT, there is a new skatepark, but NO BIKES:madman: 

Otherwise, hopefully we'll get some city DJ's soon.


----------



## namaSSte (Dec 19, 2003)

Bay Village, OH for me. During the winter, Im at Rays Indoor park several times a week. Summer gets us outside to ride dj (not much of a scene near my hut but there are some sweet spots within 30mins), or we ride street. Dowtown Cleveland has some nice street spots as does Akron. When it rains, we'll hit Chenga 2 (RIP Chenga 1 :cryin: ) or head south to Columbus to ride the Flow.

Vulture's Knob has allowed some locals to build a sweet FR trail with big gaps and drops so Im planningon taking the Heckler down there this weekend and leaving the little bike at home.

If you guys/girls are ever up this way, drop me a pm and we'll hook it up. Rays owns if you are into a winter road trip!


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

Most of the parks in oregon are Bike-friendly, or at least bike-tolerant.
My yard is pretty fun....


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

todd_freeride said:


> I'm way up near Portland OR. I usually ride the West Linn Skatepark, Meldrum bar and post canyon to name a few. but there is a lot of good street riding near Salem and Portland.
> 
> the skatepark that is probably 700 feet from my house ! but theres never that many skaters, I think this pic was from when it first opened.


I would live at this place.


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

intheways said:


> Wow...the skaters actually let you in? Here in Missoula, MT, there is a new skatepark, but NO BIKES:madman:
> 
> Otherwise, hopefully we'll get some city DJ's soon.


at my skatepark, there wasnt bikes allowed for a long time. and now "pegless" bikes are permitted untill 12:00PM. the skaters enforce that law, but the cops really dont care.


----------



## wrenchman (May 11, 2006)

I ride the local secret stuff where I live in Westchester county New York. I also ride NYC alot because it's just a 30 minute train ride away. NINJA trails are always fun, a good mix of 20 and 26ers rippn it up. We don't have any parks to ride here so it's all street or dirt, and the skate parks won't let us in. DIABLOFREERIDEPARK is a easy hours drive from my town so we go downhilling all summer into the fall, they have good dirt jumps as well. I


----------



## wrenchman (May 11, 2006)

I live in westchester county ny, I ride Whiteplains, NYC, NJ(DIABLOFREERIDEPARK) and the local trails in my area. Azonic steelehead,and a custom Kona stinky are my rides.


----------



## Spero (Apr 6, 2005)

Damn. A lot of Texas riders in here. I'm down here in SA.

Campus and downtown rides mostly...


----------



## pavement_hurts (May 13, 2006)

college station, tx <- worst urban stuff ever


----------



## osufan78 (May 28, 2006)

*2006 CFB in OKC, OK*

Got these good shots from the CFB in OKC.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

I'm in quebec city, quebec, canada.

I often ride at a nearby bmx track on my 26er. Gotta love riding 4 cross, a good mix of dirt jumping and racing. I often go street riding too, of course. But I like dirt jumping best.

Here's the only picture of the track I have, sorry if it's a bit dark, it was getting dark outside.









Just in case you can't see, here's what the track is like. You start out 10 feet high on a pretty steep start, then there's a jump, and you land in that triple then there's a pretty huge table top, then a step up, then the berm, then another step up, a berm, a smaller table top, a berm, a very small but tricky step up, a small berm, a triple, then a huge "speed bump". The track is now over, rinse and repeat.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

mtbidwell said:


> We have a couple decent parks but most are at least a half hour drive away so I built a quarter and mini in my garage. Other wise we are currently building some djs just outside of town. Street is probably the most fun- and that can be anywhere anytime.


where in Iowa? my grandparents live there and i will be visiting from CA this summer...PM me if you would want to ride


----------



## stoepstyle (Mar 16, 2006)

Santa Cruz Ca
I ride in My backyard, post office and bromer jumps

Just built these all dirt jumps in my backyard, but I have a couple wood ramps that need to be moved back into their place. The woodramp jump is the first in the set of 4.


----------



## zerossix (Jul 25, 2004)

Arlington VA, essentially a suburb or washington DC. i dont ride DC nearly enough. theres tons of fun stuff to ride down there but theres a huge hill that i hate riding back up...lazy i know. i got lots of good stuff though arlington is quickly becoming very urban so with taht comes fun stuff to ride ofcourse. i got a spot just down the street thats underconstrcution right now but it looks like its gunna be some awesome riding.


----------

